# Pics of our new addition we got on Oct 9



## HovawartMom

too cute!.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Congrats, she is a cutie!


----------



## spruce

she looks like a real lover!!


----------



## AlanK

She is a cute little girl!!


----------



## amy22

What a sweetheart!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh my, I love the red ones! Makes me want to hold a puppy and smell puppy breath so bad! She is a darling. Emma!


----------



## Zoeys mom

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Rob's GRs

So very cute. 

Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## jwemt81

So cute! We just got our puppy a month ago!


----------



## americangolden

We love her so much she is biting everything right now though and those puppy teeth are sharp  lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Very Cute! I wish you many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## olik

OMg,so cute!!!


----------



## americangolden

We have so many pictures to upload yet haha.


----------



## spruce

i'm so entranced with this pup I gotta keep coming back to look.......I'd really like more pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28

Emma is adorable, and she is still so tiny.


----------



## Champ

Aww how adorable!  and even better you got her on my birthday! lol


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Awwww, she is one adorable pup


----------



## Thalie

Emma is precious. Welcome aboard, little one. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## cannondog

Awww...SO cute  Looks a lot like our puppy Cannon!! I love the color  What is her name? I'm not sure if I saw that or not  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## GoldenKat

How cute!! Love the pics!


----------



## americangolden

spruce said:


> i'm so entranced with this pup I gotta keep coming back to look.......I'd really like more pictures!


princessgolden is uploading more pictures right now she should be posting them in a bit:



cannondog said:


> Awww...SO cute  Looks a lot like our puppy Cannon!! I love the color  What is her name? I'm not sure if I saw that or not  Congrats on the new addition!


 Thanks we love her color too she is so pretty! Her name is emma


----------



## princessgolden

Her name is Emma 

Thanks everyone, she is a wonderful addition to our family!! Here are some more pics.


----------



## Nutty's Mom

Such a sweetie. Love her coloring.


----------



## Heidi36oh

What a cutie! Love all the pictures!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

congrats! she is darling!


----------



## magiclover

Glad your girl is finally home. She's a cutie.


----------



## Debles

She is very cute!


----------



## Dslats

she's adorable!! loved all the picture's! thanks for sharing.

Debbie & mason


----------



## americangolden

Sitting in the yard









family picture









checking out what this sand thing is all about:









checking out the water









playing in the water









dragging my blanket around:wavey:









love my retriever roll


----------



## BeauShel

She is just adorable. It seems like yesterday she was born and you had a bunch of questions and now she is home. I love her name and she looks like she has alot of spunk and personality.


----------



## cannondog

I love the ocean pictures! how did she do with the water?


----------



## furrygodmother

As I sit here surrounded by three dogs ( a labmix, a Golden, and a golden mix who is only 4 months old) I showed your adorable puppy to my two daughters.. who immediately said..."Ahhhhh, can we get another puppy? She's so cuuuuuuute!!!"


----------



## McSwede

Loved all the pictures!! Emma is precious, such a cutie...and obviously very loved. I'm partial to dark gold and her color is beautiful.

~Jackie


----------



## Carmen

She is a stunner. Gorgeous pics.


----------



## LibertyME

What a darling, much-loved, little girl!


----------



## americangolden

BeauShel said:


> She is just adorable. It seems like yesterday she was born and you had a bunch of questions and now she is home. I love her name and she looks like she has alot of spunk and personality.


Yup and I thank everyone for all the help they gave us princessgolden and I appreciate it all! Yeah she does have a lot of spunk and personality she is such a lover:heartbeat



cannondog said:


> I love the ocean pictures! how did she do with the water?


We took her to Lake Michigan which is only blocks away from where we live now and she loved it. We ran with her and played in the water and she had a blast. We will definatly be taking her there more in the future .


Thank you everyone for the nice comments on emma. We will definatly post more pictures if everyone would like to see more:.


----------



## glens911

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

She is a real cutie. You guys are going to have a blast watching her grow up.


----------



## americangolden

It's crazy how fast she is growing. We've been seeing her at the breeder since she was 2 weeks old every week till we took her home and she has grown so much in that short time!


----------



## s6m1l88

she is precious!


----------



## americangolden

Today she really started exploring the yard. I can tell she is really starting to grow. She has so much more energy now than 1 week ago when we got her. Here are some more pictures for you to all enjoy .










Sitting on the step outside









Caught her watching Animal Planet 









Chewing on a stick outside



























Hi:wave:









Just relaxing in the living room









No more pictures please :

I'll update some more pictures later on, enjoy .


----------



## Faith's mommy

she is adorable! and, yes, please post pages and pages of pictures!


----------



## americangolden

We plan on it:


----------



## blacktri99

Oh My what a cutie!


----------



## Karen519

*Just love Puppies!!*

I just adore puppies~they are the cutest!!

Seeing your sweetie, makes me want one so bad!


----------



## americangolden

Everyday since we got her has been so much fun! It's so fun to watch her grow, play and everything else she gets into .


----------



## americangolden

Here are a few pictures from last night









Playing with her rope









Chewing on a bone


----------



## amy22

Emma is such a cutie pie!!! Keep posting the pictures!!


----------



## princessgolden

first bath


















quit taking pics of me mom!


----------



## mm03gn

awww your pics are so precious! I was obsessive with the camera when we first got Bailey...and I was mocked and made fun of by most everyone...but now I am so happy I was so diligent with the pictures (as is everyone else) because they grow SO fast! I'm so glad I have 3000+ pictures to look at if I ever want to be brought back to the time when she was so tiny... Of course looking back it always just makes me want another one  Enjoy her!!


----------



## americangolden

Here are a few pictures from the park we went to last night. Didn't get to take too many good pictures, emma was too busy getting wild and wanting to run everywhere.


Checking out all the leaves









Playing in a leaf pile









Finally this little puppy is ready for bed after all the fun at the park


----------



## americangolden

Bath time


















Night all nice and clean now:


----------



## americangolden

Went for a car ride today to get her week 9 deworming medicine. She loves riding in the car now sticking her head out the window, with mom holding her for safety of course though:. Here are some more pics, enjoy !



























Crawled over to the driver seat with me, I think she wanted to drive hehe:


----------



## americangolden

Sorry haven't had time to post any pictures lately so here some are . Emma is growing so fast. Her appetite has really picked up and she is doing great! I'll try to have me or princessgolden post more pictures later today. Enjoy









Playing with her keys









Chewing on her rope


















Trying to get up on the couch lol


----------



## skylielover

OMG, how adorable!!!! and what a beautiful color


----------



## BeauShel

She is a real cutie. I love her coloring.


----------



## americangolden

She is growing up too fast she's not a little puppy anymore :


----------



## americangolden

Here are some pictures I haven't posted in a while just giving everyone a update . Emma is doing awesome, went to the vet yesterday for her shots and was a real good girl. She'll be 11 weeks tomorrow. Onto the pictures..









Waiting to go down to the beach









Checking out the big waves


















Emma is doing very well learning her commands and sits when asked 









She knows down but we still need a piece of her food to get her to do it:









Sleeping









Hey, what are you doing up here?









Sleeping like a weirdo lol









Just laying around


















Nice and clean after my bath









Not sure why but she always seems to sleep by my shoes when she isnt sleeping next to one of us or in her crate lol.


----------



## BeauShel

Love the closeup of her sleeping and then the three of them above it. She is just getting cuter as she gets older.


----------



## Karen519

*Adorable*

What an adorable little girl!!

Your pics are WONDERFUL!!

Love her collar!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

She is darling! Growing so fast, and beautiful!


----------



## spruce

thanks - - she's one of the cutest. If she doesn't like the WIS winter, send her to WA!


----------



## americangolden

spruce said:


> thanks - - she's one of the cutest. If she doesn't like the WIS winter, send her to WA!


I am actually can't wait till it snows here so she can play in it :! You guys get snow by you yet?


----------



## jaireen

ohhhh!!!...way too cute!!!...i miss my pup now!!!!....shes back in manila and am here in seattle.... 


your baby is adorable...i love her color!!!...


----------



## Kaz

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LibbysMom

She is SO cute!

And my husband and I are VERY VERY jealous. We love Sheboygan. We stop there everytime we go to Door County. People tease us by how much we go to DC and how young we are LOL. But it's our favorite place.

And we were supposed to go before we moved down here from the Dells and we didn't have the funds. 

Maybe this summer (or winter) we'll make it up there! 

Enjoy Emma at this age! And you'll have so much fun with her in the snow! We could never drag Libby inside.


----------



## americangolden

LibbysMom said:


> She is SO cute!
> 
> And my husband and I are VERY VERY jealous. We love Sheboygan. We stop there everytime we go to Door County. People tease us by how much we go to DC and how young we are LOL. But it's our favorite place.
> 
> And we were supposed to go before we moved down here from the Dells and we didn't have the funds.
> 
> Maybe this summer (or winter) we'll make it up there!
> 
> Enjoy Emma at this age! And you'll have so much fun with her in the snow! We could never drag Libby inside.


 Lol i'm sure only a few more weeks and snow will be coming:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

They don't make them cuter than that! Congrats!


----------



## LibbysMom

americangolden said:


> Lol i'm sure only a few more weeks and snow will be coming:


I hope we get enough snow for Murphy and Libby to play in this summer. I love the first snow fall - and snow in general. But with it still being in the upper 70's I'm not having much hope. I guess when we visit our family in WI the dogs will have to play there.


----------



## Heidi36oh

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## americangolden

LibbysMom said:


> I hope we get enough snow for Murphy and Libby to play in this summer. I love the first snow fall - and snow in general. But with it still being in the upper 70's I'm not having much hope. I guess when we visit our family in WI the dogs will have to play there.


 Is your family in Sheboygan or Door County? Either or i'm sure the dogs have fun up here


----------



## americangolden

Tired after playing in the backyard









Princessgolden caught Emma staring at the fish today while she was home lol silly pup:wavey:


----------



## princessgolden

Here's a video of her.. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47z79uPUGuc


----------



## princessgolden

A few more pics..









Just woke up from a nap..









She blinked, lol


















Having fun in the cool weather :wavey:


----------



## furrygodmother

That has to be one of the most beautiful girls I ve ever seen!1 how do you EVER go th work in the morning??? I'd want to stay home all day and play with her!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Too darn adorable


----------



## amy22

GREAT pictures!! What a beautiful puppy you have!!


----------



## paula bedard

She's very cute.


----------



## americangolden

furrygodmother said:


> That has to be one of the most beautiful girls I ve ever seen!1 how do you EVER go th work in the morning??? I'd want to stay home all day and play with her!


 It's very very hard to go to work lol. I am so glad I only have 4 10 hour days though so I get 3 full days every week to spend with her and princessgolden usually gets a few days off when I am working so it all works out for Emma


----------



## americangolden

Emma is 12 weeks old today so I thought i'd share some new pictures of her :.





































I'll post some more pictures later tonight


----------



## Champysmom

Little Sweetie Pie!


----------



## princessgolden

*A day at the beach..and you wouldn't know it, but it SNOWED!*









"Americangolden" and Emma 









Emma & I









Family Picture



















Such a sweetheart..










Tuckered out after a run at the beach..


----------



## americangolden

Walked into the living room to find her sleeping on one of princessgoldens purses lol









All she got was a few flakes of snow nothing to play in yet 









Sleeping









Always find her sleeping in the weirdest positions. I think i'd have a sore neck if I slept like that heh









Sleeping weird again lol

Emma will be 14 weeks old tomorrow so we'll post some new pictures of her again. It's so fun watching her grow


----------



## Heidi36oh

She has gotten so big, she is a beautiful girl, just love her.


----------



## americangolden

I am going to try to get her on the scale later I am curious what she weighs now haha and don't worry she gets love all day everyday


----------



## Joe

I love the bath time photos of Emma, she is so cute...


----------



## americangolden

Well I woke up this morning and we finally got a nice blanket of snow ! Only a few inches but enough for Emma to finally see and play in snow. When I took her out this morning to go bathroom she got the zoomies I wish I didn't have to work and could've played with her in the snow today:. Here are some new pictures of her 14 weeks old now enjoy !









Just laying around, it's what I do best


















SNOW!









Watching the kids get off the school bus across the street lol she was wagging her tail like crazy









Having fun in the snow









What is that stuff falling from the sky:









Digging in the snow









Blurry but you can tell how wild she was getting lol









Blurry again and more zoomies threw the snow









Trying to eat the snow:bowl:














































We'll post some more pictures later hope these are enough for today lol:wavey:


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby

SWEEEET!!! She's adorable!! Have fun with her!


----------



## americangolden

Well we lost our camera thought it was stolen but then ended up finding it in the weirdest place:doh: so we missed out on taking pictures of her for a bit which sucks. There is always such good pictures to be taken when your camera is not around. Heres some new pictures of Emma and man does she love this snow we are having.









Sitting by the steps


















Looks pretty deep over there:no:


----------



## americangolden

*Merry Christmas From Emma :wavey:*

17 Weeks Old Today


----------



## McSwede

Oh my, look how much Emma has grown in just three weeks. I loved all of the pictures. The one where she is using the purse as a pillow is just darling.

This shot in front of the Christmas tree is definately worthy of framing.
Emma is absolutely adorable!!!!

~Jackie


----------



## americangolden

Emma will be 5 months on sunday and man has she grown. Here are some new pictures to enjoy.









It was raining outside and Emma had a blast lol she was so soaked when she came in









Showing off her hippo to the outside:









Soaked lol









Sleeping









Dreaming of bones and treats Christmas Eve:


----------



## marleysmummy

Oh wow, Emma is so cute! I love all her photos! With her colour she reminds me a little of my Marley!


----------



## americangolden

Weighed her on the scale today at 41 lbs I really don't know where she hides the pounds lol. Just looking at her lately it's like wow how much she has grown. She has lost 2 of those sharp canines now which is 2 less razor blades to bite us with hehe. Well here's a couple pictures of Emma again .









Sitting goofy still looking pretty









Please drop something for me:


----------



## princessgolden

Hi everyone I know it has been awhile since I have been here..well here are a few more updated pics of our little girl, Emma.
ENJOY !!









sleeping beauty 









Bobbing for ice cubes, a new favorite hobby lol









such a sleepy little baby









wow..so this is comfortable!









laying pretty









hey baths aren't so bad anymore!!









most likely looking at a treat, lol









Emma no longer needs to be crated at night!! She has a nice big bed!!


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Wow! She has grown- what a doll! I was just getting used to that cute picture of her on the counter when she was just a pup, and wonderding....does she counter-surf?? LOL Love the tub pic on your siggee


----------



## princessgolden

lol thank you, that is by far my favorite pic of her


----------



## Blaireli

She is so beautiful!  Post more pics!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

princessgolden said:


> lol thank you, that is by far my favorite pic of her


I agree!! That is too funny!!! She looks kinda drunk, trying to make her way out of the tub LOL...reminds me of...oh nevermind!


----------



## princessgolden

LOL! 

She used to hate baths..but now she is so good with them..Thankfully!


----------



## paula bedard

She's gettin' so big. She looks A LOT like my Bridge Boy Sam. He was lanky at 4-5 months too. They grow faster than their weight appears.  She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## Tanyac

What a beautiful girl she is, and how fast is she growing?? Love all your pictures...


----------



## americangolden

tanyac said:


> What a beautiful girl she is, and how fast is she growing?? Love all your pictures...


 It seems like everyday shes getting a little bigger lol:


----------



## princessgolden

Here are some videos I have posted on youtube of her.. lol. One at almost 2 months and the other at almost 5. She definatly can't fit under the couch anymore that's for sure.. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47z79uPUGuc&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPHExRiZ_RQ&feature=channel


----------



## princessgolden

Today is Emma's 6 month birthday  Here are a few recent pics of her.


----------



## sharlin

What a doll. But there does seem to be some mishief in those eyes as well.


----------



## AlanK

Come on now she went from.........








to








I just could not help it...she is a beauty!!


----------



## princessgolden

sharlin said:


> What a doll. But there does seem to be some mishief in those eyes as well.


 
oh yes! she sure is sassy!!


----------



## princessgolden

A few more pics of my little girl..I couldn't resist! :










Got a bunch of snow on Saturday!


















Wishing it was summer in Wisconsin!









Smile pretty, Emma.









Did someone say, "treat"?









One of her favorite toys, of course checking people out..out the window









Tired little girl


----------



## clairer

so cute... have fun..


----------



## americangolden

Took some pictures of Emma this morning. She's getting so big 8 months old now and weighed in at 65lbs this morning lol. It's so funny to watch people try to pick her up and ask where is she keeping all that weight she doesn't look 65lbs at all lol. I'm not sure how much bigger she is going to get I imagine she is getting close to finishing growing maybe someone can clarify for me ? Either way enjoy !












































http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2629/emma41809026.jpg


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

she sure is a beauty!


----------



## americangolden

Took emma to the beach at Lake Michigan today and taught her to go into the water. The waves were crashing pretty good and we got SO SOAKED going in upto our waist but it was so worth it to see emma doggy paddle around once she got used to it she kept wanting to go in and out going after a big stick. We had so much fun and are looking forward to doing a lot more water activities this summer so excited!









So happy to be at the beachhttp://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8113/emibeach061.jpg









Sitting pretty









One happy golden









Playing in a little pool of water










Found a big stick to play with









Taking it into Lake Michigan lol









Mine!









Playing fetch with the stick
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2929/emibeach093.jpg 








Farther out in the water so proud!
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5656/emibeach103.jpg 








She was having so much fun once she learned the waves wouldnt hurt her









One happy & soaked golden :
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/912/emibeach110.jpg


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Emma is beautiful and looks like she has a very good life!


----------



## amy22

awww Emma is so pretty and it looks like she had a great time!!!


----------



## americangolden

Sock thief Lol









Such a rough life sleeping with the toys :









Happy girl we just got home from a nice long hour and a half walk


----------



## AtticusJordie

Beautiful pupper! LOVE the dark color.

Thanks for sharing the pics.

SJ


----------



## gold'nchocolate

She's beautiful and I love her curls. She must be almost a year old now.


----------



## Nicole74

Emma is beautiful!


----------



## americangolden

Yup goldnchocolate she is a year old .


----------



## americangolden

Beautiful September day out today. Took Emma for a nice long walk down to the beach and back then decided to let her play in the kiddie pool for a while to cool off. She loved it at first when we filled it up she just layed in there for a good 5-10 min haha. We really need to invest in a bigger pool for next year though :.









Relaxin'









Too big for the kiddie pool:


----------



## Capehank

Ted will use his kiddy pool for hours. He plays while I fill it up, then he just lays in it and watches the day go by. He is too funny.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Emma is beautiful-I love her red coat and curls.


----------



## kody's_mama

Soooooo Cute!! How old is she??


----------



## americangolden

Shes 1 year old kody's mama


----------



## Sarah_85

she is a total sweetheart


----------



## americangolden

It's been awhile so here are some pictures of our beautiful girl Emma . Emma is 2 years old now. Pictures are kind've poor quality from my cell phone.









Emma & Her cousin


----------



## janine

I love the picture of Emma under the Christmas blanket. Beautiful girl.


----------



## americangolden

The first few pictures are kind've old but haven't got posted on here yet so


----------



## C's Mom

She is beautiful. Love the pic of her and her cousin looking out the window - squirrel?


----------



## Karen519

*Princess*

Your girl is just beautiful!


----------



## xSLZx

What a pretty girl!


----------



## americangolden

C's Mom said:


> She is beautiful. Love the pic of her and her cousin looking out the window - squirrel?


 Hehe they were both watching their mom's leave:


----------



## West

Oh, wow! Beyond cute! And her colour is just amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## americangolden

Wife caught a picture of me and Emma passed out after a long walk lol..


----------



## C's Mom

That is a great pic ^.


----------



## americangolden

Emma with her new sister Layla 









Emma & Layla sleeping


----------



## americangolden

I haven't been on this forum in quite awhile. Our two goldens sure have grown since these pictures. I'll have to post some new pictures of both of them soon .


----------

